# Madtown Snow - 08-09 Pics videos



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna try something wild and crazy...ok, maybe just plain stupid but hey whatcha want, it's free entertainment....lol....anyway, heres some pics and I'll try posting a video later tonight too. Enjoy


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*more pics*

More pics for your viewing pleasure....


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice pics


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

wow your really putting that new rig to work with all that snow your getting


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

sno commander;686708 said:


> wow your really putting that new rig to work with all that snow your getting


Yep....it seems like every other day I'm plowing....I don't think that's a bad thing...payup


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i like that last pic with your truck and the crusiers.
the dodge looks sweet with that hiniker on there
good luck this winter


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I like the pics...

Hows the Hiniker treating you?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys....I've only blown one hose while I was stacking snow...the plow was turned and the hose got caught between the stop and the main support arm....cut it clean....other then that I love it....I've been moving tons of snow with it and it just rolls out front off that poly clean...the dealer didn't cover the hose under setting it up as it the hoses move on the couplings.....I love the fact that I can drop and go in less then 15 seconds on it.....


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Did you by chance have an extra hose with you when that happened?..I always carry one or two.

yeah...I think I love my hiniker already and I haven't got the chance to use it yet..

I for sure want to upgrade to a poly sometime, and throw the one I have know on another truck...The black poly looks meaner then hades.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Once you use it you'll love it....I did have a repair kit with me that had another hose in it....I'm adding a scoop plow though for sure this year to the next truck, a 00 Ford f350 that I'm gonna be picking up soon.....I'm probably looking at a c-plow unless my backblade works out really well....I'm making that right now, just need it to stop snowing long enough to weld a little....I have to admit I loved the look of that plow on my truck without even using it...it just looks mean...I'm gonna be spraying the lower 1/4 of my truck with black bedliner next spring so I'm thinking it'll even look better.....


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*direct link I'm hoping.....*

http://s249.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid249.photobucket.com/albums/gg229/humvee27_photos/12-24-085021.flv


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks good. 

You know what I mean when I say I was happy to have most of today off


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

fiveoboy,
yep, I hear you....although I wouldna prefered snow to this freezing rain we're getting now and later today......hopefully you had a good christmas....I was out all day on the 24th....


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

i'm jsut south of you and not to happy about the freezing rain either. that is a cool pic in front of the capitol. I was out for a while on the 24th as well....a few had to wait til last night cuz I headed out of town around 1ish xmas eve. now tht I think of it I still have 1 left. a lot where 2 guys park their semis, but they were both there so coudn't do it...will try today if it isn't all frozen now!!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

That sucks about the rain....right now it's warmed up so much that they have fog warnings all day....arrgh. Oh well, now maybe I'll not have to go and move so much snow from some of the lots....


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Great Pics

i like the one with the cruisers


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Super grassy, you should like this video....I was asked by a buddy to clear the area where their squads park as the contractor to the state never cleans it in a timely fashion...so I went up and cleaned the area around where they park...free of course cause it belongs to the citizens and is a park.....lol....anyway, here ya go.
http://s249.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid249.photobucket.com/albums/gg229/humvee27_photos/12-25-08003.flv


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Some more stacking pics*

These were taken at night so sorry....I'll post some more too...


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*some more*

pictures of my new spitfire light....figured why not? I'll try it...it's too small so I'll upgrade to the avenger but it'll do for now....then that pile of steel is being made into a back plow now...I'm starting from scratch with that...


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*TIR3's on the salter...*

well, hopefully this works....
http://i249.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid249.photobucket.com/albums/gg229/humvee27_photos/SpreaderUpdateTIRlights001.flv


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*more vids of the salter...this one is better...*

sorry about the other video...this one is better showing the tir3's on the salter.....
http://i249.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid249.photobucket.com/albums/gg229/humvee27_photos/Feb14th005.flv


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I like your stuff.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks..I'm working on always expanding and getting better equipment...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking pics/vids Humvee. Hope you liked the storm this past weekend. Decent amount, yet light in weight.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

blowerman;759254 said:


> Nice looking pics/vids Humvee. Hope you liked the storm this past weekend. Decent amount, yet light in weight.


Yep...it was what I call the perfect storm...of course my snow "blower" is a little smaller then yours for it but it was perfect for me...lol...I picked up a 98cc Toro for keeping in the truck for smaller sidewalks....it worked great...we got 7 inches in most of my area that we plow....it feel just where I needed it to make good money...I could use a few more storms like that...did you guys get a lot of lake effect? From what the weather guys were saying it was supposed to dump hard on Milwaukee...


----------

